# good thing i do my research and testing...



## smokestakz (Jul 29, 2010)

just to gloat a bit i figure.....my buddy is in love with Taurus pieces because he shot one 4 years ago and it was "the nicest gun he ever shot......could hit targets at the 50yd mark" and more bs to follow....i myself am a fan of guns that rarely break/need work and have no ammo issues...extremely rare to have part failures and excellent customer service if i ever need them...RUGER!!!...i'm a proud owner of a p95pr15...this gun is a tank that hasn't had a misfire yet (almost a month old with 662 rounds thru it) or any other malfunctions (except for me limp wristing when i first got it...not used to plastic frames)...so i wondered over to the taurus section of this forum and wow!...half the posts are about broken guns, trading them in, and one that reads "would you trust one if your life depended on it..:anim_lol:..sounds like taurus still makes really cheap throw aways like they did ten years ago....i think i will stick with my rugers, s&w, springfields and colts....:smt033


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

It is a giant jump to go from "my P95 is a good gun" to Taurus makes junk. It is good that you did your reasearch and good that you have a weapon you like and enjoy. It is good that you are proud and want to gloat about the venerable P95 you own. You can make the point you picked a fine gun without tearing down a brand you don't own or have any experiance with in my opinion. 

I do not own a Taurus I do own a few Rugers. 

Enjoy the weapon you picked. be safe, shoot often.

it's not what you shoot .................It's that you shoot.

RCG


----------



## smokestakz (Jul 29, 2010)

i have plenty of exp with tauruses...i shoot my buds 24/7 pro 45 regularly (seems to be the only one i can't find a issue with)...when i was shopping i fired a 24/7 9mm and and a millpro 9mm...the 24/7 had ftf issues if i recall 7 or 8 out of 100rnds, and the millpro would eject spent cases to save it's life....i believe that's about as much experience as i need to know that they are imo junk...


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Wow, my bad, I didn't realize you were such an expert. 

The one you shoot consistantly and often works just fine. 

The other 2 you that you tried, you got some bullets downrange with and had some problems. 

I stand corrected. 

RCG


----------



## smokestakz (Jul 29, 2010)

i appreciate the sarcasm, but no i'm no expert...it's kind of like driving a friends car and it clanks, pulls right, and just doesn't run right...why in your right mind would you ever want to own one?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

smokestakz said:


> i appreciate the sarcasm, but no i'm no expert...it's kind of like driving a friends car and it clanks, pulls right, and just doesn't run right...why in your right mind would you ever want to own one?


...Because my friend doesn't take good care of his car, its front end is out of line since he hit a curb, and it hasn't had an oil change or tune-up for more than a year.
Thus, my friend's car is not fit to use as an example, when I'm making a judgment about buying that kind of car.

Now, transfer that information to your own situation. Some guns are lovingly maintained and carefully kept in adjustment, and some aren't.


----------



## smokestakz (Jul 29, 2010)

ok...as you guys continue to pick this apart...screw it....i've had bad experiences with tauruses overall...i don't like them, in MY EYES they are NOT RELIABLE...so why would i ever consider spending good money on a product that has shown me to be nothing more than a failure....if you own and it works, GREAT!!!..but every one i've fired has had issues...


----------



## smokestakz (Jul 29, 2010)

and the guns i shot were either my friend guns under 200 rnds and one was a range gun that seemed to be very clean....


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I think you've made your point...


----------

